
The LHC has restarted for its 2017 run - JumpCrisscross
https://home.cern/about/updates/2017/04/lhc-has-restarted-its-2017-run
======
snowwrestler
There's still a chance they can get us all back into the correct timeline.

~~~
jbpetersen
Now I'm curious how much someone's chance of having seen/played anything
Steins;Gate goes up when preconditioned on visiting Hacker News at least once
a week.

~~~
riffraff
I watched SG but I read the timeline reference in terms of "Community". I.e.
this is the darkest timeline.

~~~
jhanschoo
That's very interesting; I've watched both but I read it in terms of Leibniz:
this is the happiest of all possible timelines.

~~~
fenollp
Leibniz didn't say happiest did he? I thought he meant the best of all
possible timelines, compromise-wise.

------
nol13
Ok taking bets now, missing muons are..

[ ] issue with calculations [ ] go away with more data [x] new physics! [ ]
other

~~~
astrodust
I'm hoping it's some kind of temporal fuzzing where particles are going
backwards in time and causing interference with both past and future events.

No reason other than because that'd be awesome.

~~~
mrmaximus
I'd settle for figuring out how to send an email to a previous point in time.
I'd like to email myself in 2009. Something about buying a bunch of ASIC's and
mining something for a long-term hold.

~~~
stouset
No need to mine it. Just buy in bulk at $1 and hold.

------
arca_vorago
I wonder if there was another human sacrifice under the Shiva statue to mark
the restart.

Only half joking. Has anyone heard any more about why scientists performed a
mock ritual like that?

~~~
lokimedes
Letting loose 200 summer students will result in some sort of event. When we
were getting ready for the 2008 startup of the LHC someone sent a crowbar
guess how many Gordon Freeman themed youTube videos came out of that.

~~~
ephimetheus
I was a summer student last year, and from what I've heard it actually wasn't
summer students.

~~~
dukwon
As it happens, it was students, but they weren't enrolled in any sort of CERN
student programme.

------
Mrtierne
Are they homing in on anything that would excite the general public like the
Higgs did?

~~~
johncolanduoni
I'm still not sure what about the Higgs excited the general public. Or why it
hasn't applied to e.g. gravity wave detection, especially since that one is
_much_ easier to explain and understand.

~~~
datenwolf
Blame it on the decision of the publisher of a certain book to take a phrase
from an early draft "that goddamn particle", drop a syllable and change
anotherone and make it the title of that book "the god particle".

It catered to a certain part of the population, and snowballed from there.

~~~
brain5ide
Add the success of "Da Vinci Code" which has no specific relation. But then
add it's prequel "Angels & Demons" which uses antimatter from CERN to destroy
Vatican.

Then add the crap about LHC creating a black hole and destroying the universe
and you have 500 TV stations at the launch of a particle accelerator. The
specific experiment that was happening at the time didn't matter much.

------
johnhenry
Is there a chance the track could bend?

~~~
avs733
not a chance my underground swiss friend

------
destruktive
Happy science ya'll!

------
marcgcombi
Everyone don your aluminum foil hat... lol

